# Helmet Advice



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am looking for a new road bike helmet and would like some suggestions. Im looking for something that fits well and doesnt look like a mushroom sitting on top of my head. I would like to stay under $100 but can go a little higher if its worth it.

Thanks


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

They all look like mushroom caps to non-cycling people, so there's no sense in trying to find one that doesn't. You can lessen the mushroom effect a bit with dark colors, which makes the helmet appear smaller than it would look in, say, white.

Stay away from those cheap one-size-fits all-helmets.They do fit, sort of, but not well. I like the Bell Ghisallo. It's been around forever, but is still being sold, I think. There's lots of hype in helmet ads, don't fall for it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

yogie464 said:


> I am looking for a new road bike helmet and would like some suggestions. Im looking for something that fits well and doesnt look like a mushroom sitting on top of my head.


Go to the bike shop and try them on. Fit is very specific to your head shape. What's comfortable for 80% of the population may feel awful to you.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

wim and tlg both give good advice. I'm also a big believer in getting a sized helmet vs a one size. The sized ones will usually give you enough variation that you can wear it on a naked head in the summer but with a scull cap or cycling cap in cooler weather. But helmets can be like saddles. Everyone has there favorites and what is comfy for me may be awful for you. 

That said... I have to say I too, like wim, like the Bell Ghisallo and have had several over the years. They can still be found on line but they may actually be new old stock. So you could end up with a helmet with a couple year old manufacturing date if that concerns you. There is some debate on when to replace based on helmet age and if time on the shelf before first use factors into that. So in the end finding a helmet locally may be best since you can verify the fit and make sure it's not some 5 year old shelf stock.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Gotta try 'em on, as everyone has said. Fitting has gotten easier with the new adjustable head cradle systems that tighten around the back of your head, so the fit can be customized on the fly. I have a Bell Overdrive I got last year that I'm very pleased with. Well under $100. 

The "mushroom" effect has also been lessened with the new shapes that taper around the bottom. I think those shapes may provide a little more protection in some kinds of impacts, too, since the helmet wraps around a little more of the back and sides of the skull. Not sure about that, though.

So, if you have a local store (or 2) with some selection, go try some on and look in the mirror.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree that the best way is to test them. I bought a new helmet this year and I ended up trying about a half dozen. I was surprised at the difference in feel and fit.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

yogie464 said:


> I am looking for a new road bike helmet and would like some suggestions. Im looking for something that fits well and doesnt look like a mushroom sitting on top of my head. I would like to stay under $100 but can go a little higher if its worth it.
> 
> Thanks


Excel is blowing out its Giro Atmos stock. $79 is a steal...it retails for $140. Giro says this helmet offers the most airflow of any in their lineup, which is why I use it--hot summers where I ride.

Giro Atmos II Helmet - Helmets - Excel Sports


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have gone to a few local bike shops and tried some on. The problem is that their stock is very limited. They typically have lower end started and high end pro helmets. I wanted to see what would be a good brand and/or type to limit my trips to the LBS. I have a Giro now but thought might make a change just for the heck of it.

In reference to mushroom, I was referring more to the way the sit on your head. I seen some that sit to high and looks, and probably feels, odd. 

Ill look at your suggestions..thx


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

turbomatic73 said:


> Excel is blowing out its Giro Atmos stock. $79 is a steal...it retails for $140. Giro says this helmet offers the most airflow of any in their lineup, which is why I use it--hot summers where I ride.
> 
> Giro Atmos II Helmet - Helmets - Excel Sports


Thanks -- i need a new helmet and have been wearing the Atmos for years.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

turbomatic73 said:


> Excel is blowing out its Giro Atmos stock. $79 is a steal...it retails for $140.


I don't know about Giro's quality control. Just looked at my 1987 Giro helmet and noticed the logo is beginning to peel off the nylon cover. See picture I just took.

Sorry, guys. Couldn't resist.


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

wim said:


> I don't know about Giro's quality control. Just looked at my 1987 Giro helmet and noticed the logo is beginning to peel off the nylon cover. See picture I just took.
> 
> Sorry, guys. Couldn't resist.


I think you should call Giro to replace it due to the quality.:thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

yogie464;506. Even if it3354 said:


> I think you should call Giro to replace it due to the quality.:thumbsup:


Perhaps. Then again, I don't like to have people call me names. Even if it's to another Giro employee after the phone call...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree with most of the posters here. It's better to try them on in person. While several posters like Bell helmets, I for one, do not. For my noggin', Bell helmets sits to low and have a tendency to creep forward (especially when I'm in the drops) partially blocking my view when I'm trying to chase down a breakaway or when I'm bombing down Mt. Palomar.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

I find my Giro Savant at $90 to be nice and compact in size medium. Great quality and lots of ventilation. Fit is great for me, but as others have said, this is highly personal. It compares favorably to my Smith Overtake, which retails for $250. I got the Smith on sale for $125 during winter close-outs, so you can find some deals. Good luck.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

As others here have said, try helmets on and find out which feels more comfortable. Remember that even the cheapest helmets meet the same safety standards as the expensive ones. More money buys you more bling, but not necessarily more comfort.

Personally, I found the very reasonably priced Cannondale Quick helmet the most comfortable one I've ever owned and I've owned many - Specialized, Bell, Giro, Trek. 

I'll have to disagree with Wim and say I would opt for lighter colors. They absorb less heat on a hot sunny day and are more visible.

Always wear a skull cap underneath to absorb sweat so the glue on the stick-on pads doesn't melt.


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

turbomatic73 said:


> Excel is blowing out its Giro Atmos stock. $79 is a steal...it retails for $140. Giro says this helmet offers the most airflow of any in their lineup, which is why I use it--hot summers where I ride.
> 
> Giro Atmos II Helmet - Helmets - Excel Sports


Competitive Cyclist price matches. I have had great experience with them


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Helmets, saddles, and clothes are all quite a personal thing where what's right for one is horrible for another. As other's have said, it's best to try them on. Online reviews can't tell you how it feels on your particular shaped head.

However, higher priced helmets tend to have a greater possibility of fitting your head better as there is usually more adjustable straps and better designed retention systems. That's not to say that a cheaper one might just well fit you perfectly as well. Just that the cheaper model helmets tends to be sized for the average sized head and shape. More expensive helmets also tend to feel a bit better in that they are usually lighter and have more vents for airflow. Whether this is worth double or triple the cost of another helmet, that's a personal choice.

I myself have worn the range from a 30 dollar helmet to a 200 dollar helmet. I do notice a difference. It won't make me any faster or protect me any better, but it does feel nicer especially when my head is really heating up.


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have, and have had, several helmets. This last one is a Giro, cant remember the model, and paid about $60 on sale. I am happy with it but since its time to upgrade I wanted to get some suggestion as to ones I can look at. Thanks for the input


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have always had Giro, but when I needed a new one I went around every bike place in Toronto, and must have tried on at least 8 other brands. They were all slightly different shapes and I didn't find any brand that fit me better than Giro. So I ended up with an Atmos. If Giro fits you, and you don't have access to a lot of stores like I did, then I'd stick with the brand.


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

Still looking for a helmet but I think I narrow it down. I like the Lazer Blade, Kask Rapido, and Kask Mojito. The Mojito is the nices of the 3 but also more expensive. Between the Blade and Rapido, does anyone know which is vented better? Its always hot and humid here in south Texas and ventilation is very important.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

yogie464 said:


> Still looking for a helmet but I think I narrow it down. I like the Lazer Blade, Kask Rapido, and Kask Mojito. The Mojito is the nices of the 3 but also more expensive. Between the Blade and Rapido, does anyone know which is vented better? Its always hot and humid here in south Texas and ventilation is very important.


Someone here already said this, but I'll second -- Excel Sports is selling the Giro Atmos 2 for almost half off. I've gone through 3-4 of these helmets over the years and find them to be really good. Like others have said, fit varies a lot across manufacturers. They all have specific ideas about the shape of a human head. If it fits you, this is a great deal. 

https://www.excelsports.com/main.as...os+II+Helmet&vendorCode=GIRO&major=3&minor=13


----------



## yogie464 (Mar 3, 2015)

cant find the color and/or size that I need in the Giro Atmos 2. If I do, cost is $125 or more. If I go over $100 I will get the Mojito.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tlg said:


> Go to the bike shop and try them on. Fit is very specific to your head shape. What's comfortable for 80% of the population may feel awful to you.


This advice can't be stressed enough. As a C-sectioned baby my head has a natural oval shape as opposed to a more circular one. As a result, Giro helmets have been by far the most comfortable helmets. Catlikes don't fit as well and seem to accommodate more circularly shaped heads. Bells are somewhere in between.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

yogie464 said:


> cant find the color and/or size that I need in the Giro Atmos 2. If I do, cost is $125 or more. If I go over $100 I will get the Mojito.


They have medium and large in most colors. As far as color goes, at this price, beggars can't be choosers. I'm surprised there's still any left. I should get another one given that they're discontinued.


----------

